# Erik the.... Uhhh



## misspiggy95 (Aug 14, 2015)

So recently since I have Erik in my town, and talk with him quite frequently,
I has asked myself, is he a Moose, or a Reindeer.

I know that a lot of people say Reindeer, but I have been focusing on his antlers, they look more like a moose!
Study this picture, then decide your choice,
Am I the only one in this?


----------



## Celty (Aug 14, 2015)

The colors of his default shirt lead me to believe he's a reindeer, but his horn do have a moose-esque feel to them.  I think I'm going to have to go with reindeer on this one.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 14, 2015)

sierrawbu said:


> The colors of his default shirt lead me to believe he's a reindeer, but his horn do have a moose-esque feel to them.  I think I'm going to have to go with reindeer on this one.



When I look at his shirt I just think of a comfy sweater,
Burgandy, Orange and white don't really scream christmas to me, so it does't lead to me believe he is a reindeer


----------



## CainWolf (Aug 14, 2015)

Well Jingle is the main reindeer in the game and they don't resemble each other a whole lot; different head shape, Jingle's horn points aim down, Eric has nostrils while Jingle has a black nose... I'm not entirely sure what the deal with reindeer noses are because fictional ones always seem to have black dog-like noses and real pictures have nostrils most of the time. I don't know if it's a subspecies thing or what because I tried googling it but searching 'reindeer noses' doesn't turn up anything useful, whatever the case I'd say Erik is a moose due to the differences from Jingle.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 14, 2015)

Hmmmm.....I'm thinking reindeer........


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe he's an elk.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 14, 2015)

To me he looks like a moose because of his nostrils. Reindeer have a round distinguishable nose where as moose have more noticeable nostrils? Plus his antlers don't look as twig like as a deer.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 14, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Maybe he's an elk.



but the antlers on an elk are still to thin, and look more like branches

His antlers are thick, and not like branches of a tree.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> To me he looks like a moose because of his nostrils. Reindeer have a round distinguishable nose where as moose have more noticeable nostrils? Plus his antlers don't look as twig like as a deer.


Thats what I was thinking once I really stared at him

Think i stared at him for a good 20 minutes trying to make up my mind


(PS: your signature is 100% the most adorable thing I have ever seen, who did it?)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 14, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> but the antlers on an elk are still to thin, and look more like branches
> 
> His antlers are thick, and not like branches of a tree.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree... I always thought of him as a reindeer but since he was in my town he seemed more like a moose.

And her signature was done by buuunii! I have like 5 pieces from her she is amazing!!!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Yeah I agree... I always thought of him as a reindeer but since he was in my town he seemed more like a moose.
> 
> And her signature was done by buuunii! I have like 5 pieces from her she is amazing!!!



Yea thats how it came for me too, just because everyone else called him a reindeer!

Ohhhh thank you! I kinda recognized the style, but just wasn't sure


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 14, 2015)

Based on his shirt and the way he looks, I'm calling him a reindeer, even though I think he is just a regular deer.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Aug 14, 2015)

Antlers make me think moose. Reindeer have antlers that branch out, like huge sticks that can fall off a tree. Moose antlers are more palmate.


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 14, 2015)

I think he is a reindeer/caribou.


----------



## Serif (Aug 14, 2015)

Moose. Nintendo lays on a bed of lies, and he's one of 'em


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 15, 2015)

Literally ALL of my letters to Erik have some variation of "moose or reindeer?!" Shoe horned in there.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm pretty sure he's a moose


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 15, 2015)

I have Erik in my town too and I've always considered him a moose. I never questioned it, but now you have made me think.

Maybe he's just a mixture of both?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 16, 2015)

look at his horns. he's obviously a moose...i think?


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 16, 2015)

Well I'll be putting these pictures here for the sake of comparison c:



Spoiler















I always thought Erik was a moose. Looking at some of the Google images basically solidified that idea since he doesn't look like the typical reindeer to me for some reason.

His antlers are definitely indicating that he's a moose though. They don't arch the same way. They seem to lay more flat and are much thicker than the other deers' horns in the game. However, moose are still part of the deer family, they're just a larger variation so it's not like he doesn't belong to the deer group. He's just a little different^^ 

Plus the others are actually antelopes and gazelles so it's not like Nintendo isn't already confused with their species and animal types already. Bam would basically be the only male who's actually a deer without contest lol


----------



## GurglingT (Aug 16, 2015)

Moose.


----------



## ieRWaZz (Aug 16, 2015)

I voted moose


----------



## bob and me (Aug 21, 2015)

ill go with moose. he looks like one from every angle


----------



## cornimer (Aug 21, 2015)

I've always thought he is a reindeer.


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 21, 2015)

I assume he's a moose. Since reindeer horns are smaller and less distinct from a moose.


----------



## Burumun (Aug 21, 2015)

I'd go with reindeer from the outfit, but apparently moose have only broad, flat antlers while reindeer have something between a moose and a deer (flat only at the ends), so I'd go with moose.


----------



## sock (Aug 21, 2015)

Reindeer...he doesn't look stocky enough to be a moose, if that makes sense.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 21, 2015)

Well. Most are saying he's a Moose. But in my heart, i'll see him as a Reindeer AND a Moose both together.


----------



## Beans (Aug 21, 2015)

I think he's a moose o3o


----------

